# Looking for old farts-guit and bass



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Want to re-build the old band for part time, once monthly gigs doing danceable R&R(50's to 90's), east Scarb location, the older the fart the better it is. Some performing experience is good, 'some' talent wouldn't hurt either. Rehearsals either Friday eve or Sunday noonish. Bass needs 4 strings and guitar(5-6 strings ok) must be able to share in lead duties.
To clear up some questions: Classic Rock will only comprise a small fraction of the song selection - only strong danceable tunes will be chosen from 4 decades of rock. We're not looking to be a Classic Rock bar band. It's a fun hobby to keep the dust off the guitars and drums.
>
>
Looks like the singer bailed on us...disregard the above request, no point in trying to put effort in searching out the right players and personalities.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

If you moved that to Montreal I would like so be there fer sher. (15 year old daughter speak)

Montrealer's brother geezers. Sunday afternoon would be nice. 

I'm getting tired of the jam night thing. Wailing in 12 bars only goes so far. Jazz is toooo hard.

It's not as much fun as it used to be.

Bass can have 5 strings I don't mind.

I'll bring my own amp and guitar, you (whoever you are) bring yours. We won't share. I once had a harp player blow my celestions. It was no fun.

We won't need a pa because we won't play that loud.


----------



## User_X (Feb 1, 2008)

PM sent with email address. I'll check back here for a response should you have not received it, and I will resend.
Let's have a discussion. 
I'm game for a new venture.:rockon2:


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

*interested*

no performing experience, but do have the bug to join a band.....what I lack in talent, I make up for in determination

PM if still interested


oh - did I mention - nobody needs to hear me sing...it's not pretty


thx


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll express interest, Ed.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

good for you Ed!

We've been doing that for, jeez, about 16 years now in Calgary. Way too much fun, no pressure, and we can finally afford the gear that we wanted back in the day but couldn't afford.

Our guys pretty well all came from the local community. Try your community newspaper, etc. There are shitloads of old rockers sitting in front of the tube at night wishing they could play again.


----------

